# Leaked Market Upgrade Question



## gregnice37 (Jul 11, 2011)

I got the new market from the .apk. Was running it, then flashed the newest Bamf RC 4.9. Normally when I set up my google acct, it automatically redownloads my apps that I had. Didn't happen this time, I had to get them all back from Titanium.

So do you think its an issue with the leak or has anyone else run into this issue?????


----------



## ikithme (Jun 6, 2011)

It worked fine for me but I had to check a check box during the initial setup process that was above the "Keep this phone backed up" something about restoring from google servers.


----------



## gregnice37 (Jul 11, 2011)

ikithme said:


> It worked fine for me but I had to check a check box during the initial setup process that was above the "Keep this phone backed up" something about restoring from google servers.


Don't recall seeing that offhand now, but could have well been there for me too. Will look into next time for sure to double check.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

That check mark is always there. At least everytime I've flashed a ROM I can remember seeing which is quite a few times. I know I had trouble with the new market leak and getting updates. It would say I had and update on the my apps page but then when you selected an app from there it took Gloucester to that apps page but you could only open or install as if it were already up to date. I think that leak might have been an earlier build.


----------



## youarealwaysthereMD (Jul 14, 2011)

On bamf rc 4.9 I couldn't get my apps to reinstall. Also, my market account lost half of the my library section, so I have to guess what I had installed.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

When you flash to a new ROM its made to pull data from the stock market apk. So what I had to do was uninstall the market update and then flash. After all my stuff redownloaded I flashed the market apk back and viola... Fixed.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Also doing market doctor fixes a lot of my issues before u flash


----------

